# Diving Trip at Fairlight



## gillsy (Nov 11, 2007)

Hi All, 

A few photos from a dive I did yesterday at fairlight.


----------



## HoffOff (Nov 11, 2007)

I love the Anemones and The sea slugs And ohhhh I love cat-fish


----------



## gillsy (Nov 11, 2007)

Estury Catfish - his head was the size of my hands put together.

The second i haven't id yet. the third is an urchine, 
fourth is a nudibranch
fifth is tube anemomes.


----------



## gillsy (Nov 11, 2007)

few more,

Saw some large yellow tail kings but they took off as soon as they saw us.


----------



## scorps (Nov 11, 2007)

nice pics gilsy


----------



## HoffOff (Nov 11, 2007)

Love the Wrasse in the First pic well i think its a Wrasse


----------



## mines bigger (Nov 11, 2007)

that little moray is awesome i saw one of them while i was snorkeling at hastings point


----------



## gillsy (Nov 11, 2007)

Yes it is some type of Wrasse haven't ID yet.


----------



## Nikki. (Nov 11, 2007)

Looks like you had fun Gillsy ?


----------



## HoffOff (Nov 11, 2007)

Mayb a Crimson banded wrasse?


----------



## wil (Nov 11, 2007)

the kingys are like lightning arent they
better when on the end of your line though


----------



## HoffOff (Nov 11, 2007)

Expeshily at Pt Augusta my home town lol


----------



## gillsy (Nov 11, 2007)

Yeah great time, but nothing will compaire to next week on the great barrier reef


----------



## Hickson (Nov 12, 2007)

It's not a Sweetlips, is it?



HIx


----------



## FAY (Nov 12, 2007)

gillsy said:


> Yeah great time, but nothing will compaire to next week on the great barrier reef




Good pics Gillsy....the Great Barrier Reef is just awesome!!!


----------



## Just_Joshin (Nov 12, 2007)

gillsy said:


> Estury Catfish - his head was the size of my hands put together.
> 
> The second i haven't id yet. the third is an urchine,
> fourth is a nudibranch
> fifth is tube anemomes.


The second pic is of a red morwong.......they are EVERYWHERE along the south coast around sydney and wollongong


----------



## Hickson (Nov 12, 2007)

womanator said:


> The second pic is of a red morwong



Red Morwong - yep, that's what I couldn't think of!



Hix


----------



## coxy (Nov 12, 2007)

snakeman112 said:


> Mayb a Crimson banded wrasse?


Yeah im going with a male crimson banded aswell.
Speaking or wrasse, how good is maori wrasse to eat mmmm so tender


----------

